# [solved]Broadcom-sta | BCM43142

## d9nis

Hi fellow gentoo users :)

ip add doesn't show my wifi card (should be named wlp2s0):

```
1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default 

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: enp3s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 3c:97:0e:d0:d7:13 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.1.41/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global enp3s0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::fcc3:eff4:9e00:9db8/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

3: sit0@NONE: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop state DOWN group default 

    link/sit 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

```

I previously installed broadcom-sta for my BCM43142 and blacklist the following modules in /etc/modules.d/blacklist

```
ssb

bcma

b43

mac80211
```

linux-firmware is installed as well

and a lsmod give me

```
Module                  Size  Used by

wl                   6269923  0 

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4567  0 

```

Also some lines from my kernel's .config

```
# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not set

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

```

At this point, what should I do?

Thank you in advance.

EDIT: Solved thanks to the people from #gentoo :)

lspci --nnk should show something like that

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Lenovo BCM43142 802.11b/g/n

   Kernel driver in use: wl

   Kernel modules: wl

```

kernel driver in use should be the same as kernel modules. if not kernel's .config must be edited.

In my case I didn't well disabled bcma support nor ssb... :/

'/' in menuconfig for keywords searching may help to find what goes wrong in kernel's configuration menu.

----------

